# Operation cannot be performed because pins are not connected



## mtf (May 17, 2003)

I'm trying to grab an image from DVD and save it as jpg file using Capturex software but when I try to open the video file I get this message: 

Operation cannot be performed because pins are not connected.

I downloaded a codec pack but didnt work. Any suggestions?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Does anything here help?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/300366


----------



## mtf (May 17, 2003)

I'm not getting the message now but it's still not opening. I checked that MS site and copied the VOB file to hard drive with no luck. Thanks for your help.


----------

